# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Thiết kế nội thất kiểu Pháp, ƯU ĐÃI 350 triệu

## conchung68

Khi *thiết kế nội thất* phòng ngủ cho bé các kiến trúc sư của *hoikientruc.com* thường tham khảo những sở thích của các bé để từ đó thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ sao cho phù hợp nhất. Thường thì nội thất phòng ngủ cho bé được thiết kế dựa trên yêu cầu về độ tuổi của các bé, sở thích của các bé và bé là bé trai hay gái.
Từ đó kiến trúc sư sẽ có những tính toán và thiết kế sao cho phù hợp với diện tích của căn phòng vừa mang lại một không gian riêng cho các bé

*[replacer_a], [replacer_a] phòng ngủ bé trai
*
Khi *thiết kế nội thất* phòng ngủ cho bé trai các kiến trúc sư thường sử dụng phong cách* thiết kế nội thất* hiện đại. Những phong cách thiết kế nội thất cổ điển, phong cách thiết kế nội thất tân cổ điển hầu như không được sử dụng nhiều trong không gian thiết kế này.
Với phong cách *thiết kế nội thất* hiện đại cho phòng ngủ bé trai kiến trúc sư sẽ sử dụng những gam màu mạnh và sáng như xanh dương, xám, xanh nước biết để làm gam màu chủ đạo cho căn phòng.
Ngoài ra phần tường cũng là khoảng trống được trang trí nhiều nhất với những hình ảnh đáng yêu, ngộ nghĩnh phù hợp với lứa tuổi và sở thích của các bé. Trong căn phòng của các bé cũng được sử dụng giá sách, bàn học nhỏ nơi mà bé có thể trưng bày những hình ảnh sản phẩm mà bé yêu thích.
Ngoài ra một chiếc cửa sổ lớn giúp bé có thể ngắm nhìn được thế giới bên ngoài. Không nên để phòng ngủ của các bé ở một không gian quá kín. Điều này khiến cho căn phòng trở nên quá bức bí và ngột ngạt gây ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của các bé mỗi đêm.

*[replacer_a].*

Liên hệ ngay *hoikientruc.com* để được tư vấn và nhận *ƯU ĐÃI* lên đến 350 triệu
*Tại Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Việt Á - số 9 Duy Tân - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Số điện thoại: 02439.918.168 - 0382.263.117
EMAIL: thiết kế nội thất
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!
*

----------

